# How to prepare for the debt bubble colapse?



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

So how do we prepare for the time that the US cannot sustain it's debt burden? 

Right now we are borrowing like 42 cents for every dollar that is spent. Obviously that cannot go on for ever. 

The Feds can cut their spending but it sure does not appear that is ever going to happen. 

If they keep printing money inflation will kick in and interest rates will go up. 

The US is borrowing money know to pay it's debt to China and others so we are not able to pay the interest at the low rate we are currently enjoying. If rates go up???? Well you can play that one out.

Unless someone in a leadership position grows a pair, and convinces the rest of the critters to serious belt tightening we are FUBAR.

So what to do to be as prepared as possible for this event?

Buy gold and silver?
Buy barter items?
Get out of personal debt?
Garden, can and stash food?

Anyone have any fresh ideas?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Sell your U.S. assets and move to Panama?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

If you aren't real honest and have good credit, mortgage everything to the hilt and get as much as you can socked away in physical precious metals. Make sure your notes are not tied to inflation at all. Then you can make minimum payments until inflation has reduced your debt load way below what you are holding in PMs, sell the PMs and pay off the debt.

OR, try to get everything paid completely off, put away enough PMs to pay taxes for several yrs, stock up on food and anything else you think you'll need and try to ride it out till the dust settles.

I think the gov will eventually default, the FRNs will no longer be the reserve currency and inflation will go into the triple digits if not higher.

I don't think anyplace else is really safer than here. It is all gonna be bad.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

I planted alot of perennial foods..

Asparagus patch
Strawberry patch
Herb garden
Mint Garden
Rhubarb
Fruit trees Apple,Peach,Pear,Plum,Sour Cherry,Bing Cherrie,Mulberry
Raspberry,Blackberry bushes.

This year Im gonna add:

Elderberry Bushes
More Grape Vines,Raspberry & Blackberry bushes,Rhubarb.

I need to find out what Nut Trees I can grow here in N.Y.

I have a few Chickens and buying more babies this spring.
I also have 4- Guinea Hens

Bought a Woodstove for our livingroom to help get away from buying heating fuel.

Buying food in bulk..preserving it by vacuum sealing it in canning jars also using mylar bags w/ oyxgen absorbers along with 6-gallon buckets w/ grammar lids.

Im just at the beginning of this.....so much more to learn & do before the shtf.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Get out of debt. Watch lots of The Walton's reruns.


----------



## meddac (Nov 21, 2008)

Get out of debt and buy preps, guns/ammo and lastly precious metals in that order. That works for whatever you may be prepping for be it manmade or natural disaster. Don't believe for one second that banks won't increase your mortgage and tie it to hyperinflation..they will. Precious metals will always be valuable but the gov't has confiscated those in the past and also made it worth a set amount.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

> Get out of debt. Watch lots of The Walton's reruns.


We have the Waltons on DVD & have been watching them every night. Started with the first one & will continue until we get through every season. Lots of practical advice in those shows. I love them!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Bow drill ?

How to get clean water without a Berkey ?

Durable shelter from native materials without tools ?

How fast can you run while carrying what you desperately need to survive ?

Can you find food in the wild, during a blizzard? a drought? a flood? an earthquake?

Can you fashion a primitive spear ?
Can you fire-harden that spear ?
Can you flint-knap ?

Can you tell by the wilderness sounds, day or night, whether or not you are being stalked by another **** sapien?

These are the first handful that come to mind.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

first of all you aint going to go the woods and survive hunting scavaging gathering. aint going to happen. to survive you will have to be able to grow food.

precious metal doesnt make sense to me. you have an ounce of gold you paid 1600+ for it depending on when you purchased it what is it worth. if you were hungrey and they were hungrey and you had food but no prospects of getting more food how much gold would it take to buy your last # of beans? your last gal of water?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I agree about growing food, however, you have to have a place to do it and you have to pay the tax. Get your food storage in place first, of course, then try to get several yrs worth of taxes into precious metal such as junk silver. The tax man wants cash.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

dkhern said:


> precious metal doesnt make sense to me.


If you had 3-4 years of food set aside, a dependable clean spring, cows, hogs, chickens, catfish ponds, great garden, tons of canning jars/lids, plenty of means to defend all that, and so on and so on......

AND had a good stock of silver/gold,

*You'd understand it.*

The folks that always say "you can't eat gold" are usually the ones that are sorely lacking in the first part of the equation.....and for some reason, think tons of people are out buying gold before food.

If nothing else, as Cyngbaeld points out, the tax man wants cash, not chickens. Got any idea how many folks lost the family farm ( their means of food production ) in the 30's because they couldn't scrape together a piddly little amount of cash for property taxes ??


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Though it does sound like you felluhs got it all figured out, I don't think you'll need to further burden yourselves with more parallels between the first great depression and what's coming.

Though both were artificially and intentionally manufactured to facilitate specific ends, the first will pale in comparison to the second.


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

I trust forerunner above all others. Heed his words.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I just see the bottom dropping all the way out of this one.

I'm as "prepared" as anyone, but I don't trust in any physical provision.

One drone strike, one fire, one marauding band and you're afoot, and maybe that with precious little.

I love a solid-founded, well-stocked homestead as much as the next guy, but that may be something to remember how to put together, for others, after the dust, smoke, fire and bomb fragments have settled for a while.

I can't imagine there being much of a tax man after this, either....for many years to come.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Wish you were right about the tax man, but taxes and mortgages have a way of coming around and biting you on the rear when you least expect it.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I grew up listening to stories about the Depression of the 30's. I paid attention to those stories and planned my life accordingly.

The best advive I have based on what I learned from my elders is, and like most good advice it's stuff that's just plain smart to do whether there's a depression on or not:

1. Get out of debt
2. Learn to live on as little money as possible
3. Learn how to fix things
4. Learn how to get things done when you're hungry
5. Learn how to make a meal out of any random assortment of ingredients, and how to stretch the amount of food for one into a meal for five.
6. If you have friends, teach them how to do all these things.
7. If you don't have friends, make some and teach them.
8. Don't worry about the 'why', and concentrate on the 'how'.
9. Learn how to do as many useful things as possible.

A quick word about the past. Every new depression is the 'Great Depression'. The depression of the 30's wasn't the first 'Great Depression' in this country. The next one will also be the 'Great Depression'. I agree that it will be worse, in part because it will (probably) be happening to me, but also because the average American is far less capable in the areas listed above, and far less infrastructure available to facilitate them.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Agreed, NoClue.

The best way to avoid getting pinched in a financial depression is to live like there is no safety net, cuz, as has been shown, there ain't.


The "Great Depression", as it has come to be called and as is currently understood to be the depression of the 20s and 30s, in this country (was that specific and unassuming enough ?  ) was designed to cripple the American stronghold of sustainability and rural independence. Those who bought into the economy and mortgages (and they were many) fell on cue.
That depression was meant to be a controlled fall.....a step, if you will, in the big scheme of things.

The current financial situation has also been orchestrated, this time to drive America to meltdown. The powers behind the scenes want the entire landmass, this time, and they care not about lives lost, nor such petty details as property taxes, mortgages and public sentiments.

They want the entire continent, and that with no dissenters nor manufactured freeloaders.

Imagine the chunk of population that will take, in the exterminating.

Houses, farms, cities.....no concern.

"They" will use whatever destructive means necessary to accomplish the agenda.

Keep that in mind as you "prep".


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Forerunner,

I don't necessarily agree with all of your analysis, but you're a smart guy and you're doing good stuff. Keep up the good work.


----------



## TomYaz (Oct 5, 2010)

mythreesons said:


> I planted alot of perennial foods..
> 
> Asparagus patch
> Strawberry patch
> ...


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

We are in the midst of a 'soft default' meaning that they will not announce a default and stop paying ( the better option ). That would be a hard default which would sting more but allow us to restructure. A soft default is actually already happening as the Fed and government print the money that is owed. The fed announced last month that they began printing an additional 45 billion per month, bringing the total to 85 billion dollars of newly created money every month. This signals the beginning of the desperate and disastrous practice of 'monetizing the debt'.

Once our creditors around the globe figure out the scheme, they will abandon their holdings of US treasuries. The treasury prices will plunge, interest rates will climb, and THAT is when the full effect of the money creation will be realized.

So how do you prepare or even profit from such an event? Precious metals are one way, prepping is another, but generally getting your assets out of dollar denominated holdings is the formula. Other nations around the globe will fall too but not as far as the US, so holdings in currencies with better GDP to debt ratios are another option. Investments in equities of foreign 'developing nations', commodities, etc. Land is an investment that will almost certainly go DOWN in value as people will simply be unable to afford to buy. Land that helps generate food, heat, shelter and other necessities is invaluable.

As far as predictions of a lawless, mad-max style world... personally doubt that will happen. What I think will happen is we will get EVEN MORE government. The crash will be blamed on 'capitalism' ( even though it will be the result of central planning and interference with the money supply...a SOCIALIST policy ) and it will be their big chance to impose price controls, rationing, and increased violence through authoritarian government.

Expect your property taxes to rise even though your home values have fallen. This is an attack on private property and a technique for confiscation through indirect means. To prepare for this you must have assets set aside to pay your property tax. This is first and foremost. I like precious metals but as some have suggested they can confiscate or ban them so I invest in ETF's that can be liquidated with the push of a button.

Just a quick look at who we owe money to...many mistakenly believe its mostly China ( 8.1%), in fact the Federal Reserve Bank holds more of our debt;


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

basicly, If it gets bad you have to do whatever you have to do to survive. The bad thing about money crisis like these is that they lead to large wars like WW1 and WW2. America as we know it will fall apart if we have to suffer WW3. I am scared of the dark times coming. Even if there is not a ww3 life is going to be dark.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have been reading up on what folks in other countries do when hyperinflation hits.

A common thread is that people spend the money as fast as they get it on something usefull, because the money will be worth less tomorrow but rice will not. Also, instead of having a good bank account it is better to spend the money on something that will hold value (like a used car) or something that you can use to make money (like tools). A good repairman is in good demand because folks would rather repair something than replace it.

Everybody still uses money because it is convenient, but as soon as they get it they go shopping because it will be worth less tomorrow.

Lastly, somebody else said that the US banks and the US government were investing in gold and real estate, though no sources were given. This seems logical: neither one depreciates.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I've read three articles today that the dollar may collapse. One was by Soroso so I hesitate to put them up. But two were from preeper sites . One who has alwasy said that when gold starts falling that is the beginning.. Gold was down today. Also over at the ticker they are saying things are setting up just like 2006-7-8. I think the Fed would like to see a revalutation down in the dollar to pay off debt. I think its getting close and interesting.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm not sure that ETF's are any better than physical PM's. One stroke of the button, and all your accounts can be frozen since you were declared to be a domestic terrorist.

I think it is very likely to happen.

Trust in the Lord, but learn from the story of JOSEPH and the 7 lean years. Note how the ENTIRE egyptian nation became slaves to Pharoah because they needed food to eat.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Did you mean, perchance, the entire _Israelite_ nation ?


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

GoldenCityMuse said:


> I'm not sure that ETF's are any better than physical PM's. One stroke of the button, and all your accounts can be frozen since you were declared to be a domestic terrorist.
> 
> I think it is very likely to happen.


Thats true, but at the same time with the stroke of a pen they can declare your gold theirs, confiscate it or make it illegal to barter with it. I guess there are potential dangers to both, best would be to hold a little of each i guess. But I just foresee them going after gold as it represents the biggest threat to government controlled money supply. I'd rather watch my ETF's increase and keep my ear to the ground for the gold prohibition, at which time I can bailout in literally 10 seconds.


----------



## wormlady (Oct 8, 2004)

*Forerunner *and *Golden City Muse*, you are both right. The Israelites became slaves to the Egyptians, but first the Egyptian people became enslaved to Pharoah:

"So Joseph bought all the land in Egypt for Pharaoh. The Egyptians, one and all, sold their fields, because the famine was too severe for them. The land became Pharoah's and Joseph reduced the people to *servitude*, from one end of Egypt to the other." Genesis 47:20-21

Interesting that some texts add - 'and he moved the people into cities'.

Yikes.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I needed to hear that wormlady. Egypt is dust now. Rome is dust.

Power is what is all about. Greed for power, misuse of power, loss of personal power, loss of the power of families, ethnic groups, spiritual faiths, and community. One person or one party can not run people's lives better then those people. Cut people off ffrom their inner power and they slowly die. A nation of people dieing on the inside slowly kills the nation and the world.

The soviet union broke the spirits of their people and inturn those broken spirits broke the soviet union.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

TnAndy said:


> If you had 3-4 years of food set aside, a dependable clean spring, cows, hogs, chickens, catfish ponds, great garden, tons of canning jars/lids, plenty of means to defend all that, and so on and so on......
> 
> AND had a good stock of silver/gold,
> 
> ...


Understand, and agree, about the property taxes. Right now, impossible' to pay your taxes with a pair of chickens or a bushel of corn. Imagine the system is but a long gone memory, and famine has wrecked the country. Reckon what the taxman would want then... a handful of FRN's? probably laugh at you. Silver? Gold? Certainly. Then, he turns the PM's back over to you, and buys a chicken or a bushel of corn, that might keep his family alive another week.

As long as the grocery stores are open and commercial farming is operational and the trucks are running, PM's rule. When there's nothing left to buy, everything (most people know and believe) goes dark.

I prefer being mortgage and debt free, having several years of food set by, at least two seasons worth of OP seeds, tools, equipment, fuel, And, a wee bit of silver. 

Was checking last week, and those 'free' 40% silver Kennedy halves I picked up several years back, are now worth right at $5 each... a roll, around 98$.

I have entertained Cyngbaelds dirty debt option... and, theoretically, employ it, in a mad literally last minute rush to town. With the trailer.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Darntootin said:


> Thats true, but at the same time with the stroke of a pen they can declare your gold theirs, confiscate it or make it illegal to barter with it. I guess there are potential dangers to both, best would be to hold a little of each i guess. But I just foresee them going after gold as it represents the biggest threat to government controlled money supply. I'd rather watch my ETF's increase and keep my ear to the ground for the gold prohibition, at which time I can bailout in literally 10 seconds.


The difference is, if you have physical custody of your gold [& hopefully a lot of silver as well], they have to take an additional step of coming to YOU and physically taking it from you. 

All you have to then do is shrug your shoulders and say " gold, what gold?. Oh, it was lost when I moved a few years ago/ lost in the mail/ lost in my boating accident, etc." Along with all you ammo, 'black assault weapons', & other terroristic supplies.

Your bank accounts, on the other hand, can be frozen instantly, and you are completely out of options, except for the cash [oops FRN's] you might have on hand.

It is also illegal to sell marijuana and cocaine, yet there still seems to be a lot of that going on. Again, it takes an armed physical presence to deal with it. If you are very circumspect, you can evade the law for a long time.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

GoldenCityMuse said:


> The difference is, if you have physical custody of your gold [& hopefully a lot of silver as well], they have to take an additional step of coming to YOU and physically taking it from you.
> 
> All you have to then do is shrug your shoulders and say " gold, what gold?. Oh, it was lost when I moved a few years ago/ lost in the mail/ lost in my boating accident, etc." Along with all you ammo, 'black assault weapons', & other terroristic supplies.
> 
> ...


Definitely some good points that I cannot argue with. I am not so much 'against' physical gold as I am 'worried' that I will not be able to get rid of it quick enough. If there is a ban on gold then the value of it drops immediately. People may not want to accept it because of a fear that the next person may not accept it, and so on. It's all speculation, of course. To be safe, I might consider holding some physical to guard against the event you describe.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

texican said:


> Understand, and agree, about the property taxes. Right now, impossible' to pay your taxes with a pair of chickens or a bushel of corn. Imagine the system is but a long gone memory, and famine has wrecked the country. Reckon what the taxman would want then... a handful of FRN's? probably laugh at you. Silver? Gold? Certainly. Then, he turns the PM's back over to you, and buys a chicken or a bushel of corn, that might keep his family alive another week.


Yes but by that time we've already gone through the most difficult part...the hyperinflation and ramped up government control. Thats where most people will lose their properties. That phase can last decades. In an absolute break down, where lawlessness reigns...sure, most of us would rather have food than shiny metal. By that time, if you couldn't withstand a nominal tax increase of 5 or 10X, you may have long since been ousted from your home.

I think many of us think that a breakdown will bring more freedom, more danger, and a chance to truly be on our own and self reliant. That would be too easy. Instead, think price controls, rationing, property confiscation, martial law, prohibitions on bartering, prohibitions on all things that make you less dependent, and complete nullification of the constitution. Think of a dying giant grasping, clawing and ripping at anything and everything it can in a desperate attempt to breath one last breath.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

The "Great Depression" was orchestrated by a few big fish for the purpose of consuming lots and lots of little fish.

This current socio-economic collapse-in-slow-motion-for-the-moment has that same base characteristic.

The difference is that, today, there are myriads of little fish who know full well what the big fish are up to.

The determining factor will be just what that massive school of little fish chooses to do.

That is why I don't see any coherent central power in the eventual aftermath.

The upside is, if the strength of the people falters and the big fish _do_ win, most of us won't be left to suffer the end results, anyway.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Forerunner said:


> The "Great Depression" was orchestrated by a few big fish for the purpose of consuming lots and lots of little fish.
> 
> This current socio-economic collapse-in-slow-motion-for-the-moment has that same base characteristic.
> 
> ...



Excellent points, Forerunner. I think they have made a real blunder with this gun control grab. It's too much too soon, and many were already put off by all the other power grabs that we have witness in the last ten years, alone.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

.......and that is why I see a somewhat cataclysmic end.

The people know too much, and are beginning to take small steps toward big ones......and the PTB have lost all patience, as well.

Irresistible force meets immovable object kinda thing.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I approach this a bit differently than most. I look at what I have to have and how can I make it so that I am in control of it. I am moving to a place where solar power is a great option. The climate is also easy to be comfortable in...ie. get in the shade to get cool and in the sun to get warm. I'm already experienced with rainwater harvesting and usage. So that is going to be power and water under my control. 

I also have sufficient dry goods for several years. I'm building a greenhouse designed to produce all my fresh food. I don't eat meat or dairy, so my diet is pretty simple and I do not need to secure feed for animals. Guns and ammo are well stocked. I have a well stocked natural medical supply and I'm knowledgeable about how to treat many problems..and this is in fact how I normally treat medical problems. 

I have no debt and have enough cash to pay property taxes for quite a while. I have accumulated useful skills for most of my life and could easily barter with them. I have shied away from buying precious metals(other than brass and lead) because the government does have a history of seizing it. I absolutely would not put it past the government we have currently in power.

Rather than prepping for a disaster I am planning to live so that very little will affect me. I was really close to achieving this at my last place, but felt that I'd be better off in a bit more remote area with a different climate. The best prep is living a simple life.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Get out of debt....debt will be what brings you down. Put all you have to paying off your mortgage....or move to something you can pay cash for. Stash cash so you can never loose your place 'cause you couldn't pay the taxes...a tax sale got us this 120 acre farm for $39,00.00 Waste not your money on gold. Stash any silver you come by though. I don't know one single person in my area that would take gold for what they have...barter yes but not gold. We are accumulating cash,too,in low denominations.We only use credit cards if we can pay bill in full when it comes. Remembering that cc's are unsecured debt so they can dun and harass you but so what if everyone else is broke???? 

I'd rather have my wealth in stored food,water,seeds, livestock,good pastures and good neighbors. Air,water,food...without we are all toast. And keeping silent on what you do have is priority.You wouldn't know the richest rancher from the poorest renter here in so. MO.Keep a low profile.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't think there will be a debt bubble collapse.

Look at Japan's debt to GDP ratio and people are still buying their bonds.

I'd be more worried if thru all this increasing debt of late that interest rates were going UP, because hyperinflation would be the main effect of the excessive debt and we aren't having it.


That said, it never hurts to stay out of debt and be as self sufficient as possible. If you finance anything, finance it for shorter term rather than longer term.


----------



## meddac (Nov 21, 2008)

Hollowdweller said:


> I don't think there will be a debt bubble collapse.
> 
> Look at Japan's debt to GDP ratio and people are still buying their bonds.
> 
> ...


----------



## CocalicoSprings (Mar 12, 2008)

Ho, hum.
There is no debt bubble. 
Gold, ammo, food, whatever we hoard.. THAT is a bubble. When the food and the gas and the money runs out and the government takes our land and our guns and our gold, we'll have exactly what we came into the world with.
And there is no need to fear. If everything is THAT bad...we'll give our lives for freedom and have eternal peace.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

meddac said:


> Hollowdweller said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think there will be a debt bubble collapse.
> ...


----------



## StayPuff (Nov 12, 2012)

Forerunner said:


> Did you mean, perchance, the entire _Israelite_ nation ?


I thought the same thing...

I guess I'll put my 2cents in: In my opinion, the best things to have would be,

1. Knowledge! You need to be educated on how to live and grow food, ANYWHERE - Prepare to be living somewhere else, just in case. It would be really great to stay where you've already established everything. But if you're one of the few around that can grow and raise your own food, don't you think the "grasshoppers" are probably going to make their way to your house? How many people can you 'eliminate' while trying to protect your homestead?

2. A pickup truck - Preferably diesel powered with enough fuel stored away to throw in the back and haul butt in case the 'grasshoppers' really DO take over.

3. Blackpowder arms - and the knowledge to know how to make your own projectiles and propellent. Don't forget to learn how to make caps either: *http://tinyurl.com/bgyhrfk

*4. Water - If you get lucky and can stay where you are, you'll need to access to water. Got a submersible well? http://www.bisonpumps.com/index.htm

5. Friends and Family - Let's say you DO get to stay on that nice homestead you've been working hard to create. Having family or a friend's family living with you will do wonders for helping with the farm and defense! Also, see number 1... If you're the one that has to find somewhere else to live, having the knowledge already in place will make you valuable if you're asking to live with them.

6. Tools - Some have already mentioned this, but it's going to be really harder to buy tools and hardware if our system collapses.

7. Seeds, grain, livestock, etc. - If it gets bad, it will be hard to buy them... if at all possible.

Also, some have mentioned gold and silver. In my mind, this sounds logical. However, what if they DO make it illegal to own again? How can you pay your taxes with forbidden holdings? I would think that you would be better off spending your money on tools, hardware, seeds, and defense. If you're able to create something that someone needs, like FOOD, then I would assume you should be able to make enough to pay taxes. If it gets too bad for that, I don't think you're going to have to worry about the tax man. We'll all be herded up into urban population camps under the act of UN Agenda 21. When that day comes (if ever), none of what we are talking about will even matter. Just my opinions!


----------



## justincase (Jul 16, 2011)

I think food and seed is firsy and foremost. Water is of course a given. I am for the debt free aproach. I wish I had no mortgage. I wish I could sell and get a single wide and be not a slave to the ptb. I wish I read the Bible more as it states many times over not to be a slave to tptb. I wish I was frugal even 3 years ago. I came in late in the game and money is almost nill here to do any other prepps with. No wood stove installed funds ran out. no protection funds ran out.... Remeber you NEED water food shelter and a means to keep warm to survive. everything else is just stuff.... I try to say keep it simple, reuse what ya have and get creative. I think seeds will be worth there weight in gold...truely the only one is tax man but he will need to feed his family too.....just my 2 cents. Oh and forerunner I agree there is nowhere to run as this will be global, one ruler, one currency, one New World Order but it will not be one NWO under God that I will promise everyone and they are on a mission to seek us out and destroy us, no woods will be safe nor mountain, think of all the stuff from heat detecting things etc...now amp it up in your imagintation like sci fi on crack and you will begin to imagine what types of stuff they will be using against us to track us and yes kill us....gold aint gonna do much and neither is running. stant strong and firm in whatcha believe in and pray for mercy....


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

The banks all ready have lots of land and houses all they got to do is call the notes in . Not much for having much gold but silver coins i think would be better . 

And if push should come to shove some will make their stand where they are knowing what the out come will be .In this case a few hundred rounds and an AK will do because you know you an't going to win because some are to old for hit and run .


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

TxMex said:


> I approach this a bit differently than most. I look at what I have to have and how can I make it so that I am in control of it. I am moving to a place where solar power is a great option. The climate is also easy to be comfortable in...ie. get in the shade to get cool and in the sun to get warm. I'm already experienced with rainwater harvesting and usage. So that is going to be power and water under my control.
> 
> I also have sufficient dry goods for several years. I'm building a greenhouse designed to produce all my fresh food. I don't eat meat or dairy, so my diet is pretty simple and I do not need to secure feed for animals. Guns and ammo are well stocked. I have a well stocked natural medical supply and I'm knowledgeable about how to treat many problems..and this is in fact how I normally treat medical problems.
> 
> ...



I agree with all of this except the aversion to precious metals and the keeping of cash to pay your taxes. The problem I foresee with this is the fact that a debt crisis inevitably means a currency crisis as the Fed will continue to print money in a desperate attempt to avoid a hard default. That means that the value of your money, in terms of purchasing power, will go DOWN. So, what does that mean for property taxes? They will likely go UP. Police, fire, teachers, etc will use their unions to demand a livable wage and pay increases to keep up with inflation. It might be that they will be cut down quite a bit too, but there will likely be a lot of compromise and as we know the taxpayer ALWAYS takes the brunt of the hit.

I am not a gold bug, per say. But you need to have your money in things that will rise with inflation and maintain your money's value. What were property taxes in your area like in 1950? What are they now? Imagine a change of that magnitude happening with 4 or 5 years. Can you keep up?


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Sawmill Jim said:


> The banks all ready have lots of land and houses all they got to do is call the notes in . Not much for having much gold but silver coins i think would be better .
> 
> And if push should come to shove some will make their stand where they are knowing what the out come will be .In this case a few hundred rounds and an AK will do because you know you an't going to win because some are to old for hit and run .


I recently refinanced my home to take advantage of lower interest rates. One thing jumped out at me during the disclosure process, and that was that using my VA loan, there is a clause that stipulates that the note cannot be called due all at once. I wonder how many other loans have similar clauses.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

NoClue said:


> I recently refinanced my home to take advantage of lower interest rates. One thing jumped out at me during the disclosure process, and that was that using my VA loan, there is a clause that stipulates that the note cannot be called due all at once. I wonder how many other loans have similar clauses.


 Old Chinese Proverb What the large print givith the small print taketh away :croc:
I bet they circle talk it in there somewhere .That is why they use legal speak in contracts :hobbyhors


----------



## groundhogII (Nov 6, 2008)

As I read this thread, an episode of Gilligan's Island came to mind.Everyone's seated around a table discussing an issue. As each spoke in turn,Gilligan would respond with,
Mary Ann is right.
Ginger is right.
The Professor is right. Finally out of frustration the Skipper says,"Gilligan, we all can't be right."
Gilligan responses with,"Skipper,your right."

Although the comments have been very diversified,I find myself agreeing with about everything that has been said.


----------



## StayPuff (Nov 12, 2012)

There's one thing we can all nod our heads at for sure: That it's going to be complete chaos.

Oh, and don't forget about the toilet paper! :huh:


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Darntootin said:


> Yes but by that time we've already gone through the most difficult part...the hyperinflation and ramped up government control. Thats where most people will lose their properties. That phase can last decades. In an absolute break down, where lawlessness reigns...sure, most of us would rather have food than shiny metal. By that time, if you couldn't withstand a nominal tax increase of 5 or 10X, you may have long since been ousted from your home.
> 
> I think many of us think that a breakdown will bring more freedom, more danger, and a chance to truly be on our own and self reliant. That would be too easy. Instead, think price controls, rationing, property confiscation, martial law, prohibitions on bartering, prohibitions on all things that make you less dependent, and complete nullification of the constitution. Think of a dying giant grasping, clawing and ripping at anything and everything it can in a desperate attempt to breath one last breath.


In my worst case scenario, there'd be very few people running around (on horseback maybe), as in, most everyone you know has already died. In such a scenario, money of any sort (paper, gold, silver, etc.) would have no value whatsoever.... because every corpse would have some sort of currency on them (gold fillings, cash, diamond/gold rings)...

If, in a few years, some semblance of civilization returned, all of the rings pulled off of skeletons would be useful as a medium of exchange... but, imho, initially a bushel of corn would be more valuable than all of the gold a person has... why? without the corn, the gold hoarder dies, and you can go by and pick it up in a few months, once the 'stink' is gone. Would anyone here trade away their life giving food (before a harvest) for a sack of gold? knowing there's nowhere to spend it, and it's likely your own family would die of starvation?

My scenario is more "Mad Max" than "Weimar Republic"...


----------

